# Good news Bad news



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Will seems I just have a spot.Everything else looked fine except for a few minor things that goes with age. So we are going to monitor the spot to see what if anything it does. Me personally was glad to prove that I had a brain several others question that!! Thats the good news!!!! :smile:

I guess the bad news is

Yall gotta deal with me who has a BRAIN (picture proven)!!! For a while longer. This also gives me an out going forward to deal with some of yalls short falls !

I want to Thank all y'all for your prayers and thoughts. Tho we have never met I consider a lot of yall my friends

Thanks and GOOD Luck dealing with me going forward for I have a Brain and can prove it !!!!

GOD Bless You all!

The Rowdier 1 in Big D !!! with a Brain!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great news BigD, thanks for the update.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Is that barbeque calling your name yet? Glad to see you back in action, BigD.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

You bet cha its calling my name!! I got some deer meat wanting to turn into smoked sausage Hows that sound? I will put you first inline to try some Sir! I would say several members here have tried it I don't think you have yet to try it. It ain't never to late to try the Sausage Kings Treats for sure or so I have been told !!I It make be a month or so but rest a sured it will happen!! :smile: :smile: :smile: Too those have come before you let them share their thoughts!! They are the best to express their thoughts for sure!!!

ONE TASTE IS TOO MANY AND THOUSAND IS NOT ENOUGH!!!!!

BIG D


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well glad to hear things arent bad Rodney

but as far as the brain goes, you know the rule

it never happend with out pics,so lets see a pic of it lol

and your last line said it all

you are called the sausage king for a reason

no else can make it like you can

good doesnt say enough,fantastic is getting closer but still cant quit describe it

its just plain ans simple the bestest sausage one can ever eat

i had to fight the wife and both sons around xmas to get some of what yout were kind enough to send me

damn the wife can get mean when she wants her sasuage :wink:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> well glad to hear things arent bad Rodney
> 
> but as far as the brain goes, you know the rule
> 
> ...


LMAO this is one time I have to see the picture. Sorry buddy but I bet your wife even had to see it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OH Yeah.. the sausage....MMMMMM .......Brain or not the man knows how to make a sausage and jerky


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad we get to have some more of your brain power. Great news!!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*GREAT NEWS BUDDY----------GLAD TO HEAR YOU GOT A BRAIN LOL-----PRAYERS SENT --GOD BLESS-------------------SB*


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That is great news.

Picture, picture, lets see the picture. lol

The Kings sausage is described as follows; down right scrump-deliciously the tastiest treat you will every eat. Word of warning though, the jalapeno is not for the weak, prepare to sweat some.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If it's to hot for anyone PM me....I'll dispose of it for you.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh it got disposed of alright, right in my belly.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Glad to hear the news. Stay strong!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to hear the good news ! and as for the sausage, it's the best I have had bar none !! and I think I have been around since sausage was born, lol

And as for you having a brain, I never doubted it for a minute because it's one of the few I agree with on a lot of things in this world, take care buddy !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

And for those who do not believe here is proof!!









Now what you got to say???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You look like Jimmy Carter......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It could be worse .............

View attachment crap for brains.htm


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> That is great news.
> 
> Picture, picture, lets see the picture. lol
> 
> The Kings sausage is described as follows; down right scrump-deliciously the tastiest treat you will every eat. Word of warning though, the jalapeno is not for the weak, prepare to sweat some.


 speaking of dispose, did you get the septic thawed out?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> And for those who do not believe here is proof!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well you provided the proof

guess we gotta beleive ya now

did i forget to mention

thats funny lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

OK OK real pic coming


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thought that would be good for a joke!!! LOL

But really I do have a brain and this X-ray proves it!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Thought that would be good for a joke!!! LOL
> 
> But really I do have a brain and this X-ray proves it!!


 :roflmao: :runforhills: :roflmao:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

hassell said:


> speaking of dispose, did you get the septic thawed out?


I hooked the pump back up to the drain field tonight when I got home from work and the water never went down when I turned on the pump (I put a string on the float so I could turn it on for testing). I am beginning to think it is plugged up and not froze up. I don't know how far down the frost is yet though. I'll give it one more week before I call the rotor rooter man.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If it is frozen you should eat some of his Jalapeno sausage to help thaw it.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

youngdon said:


> If it is frozen you should eat some of his Jalapeno sausage to help thaw it.


That part stays in the 1st tank. lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So what are you using in the mean time ?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> So what are you using in the mean time ?


the bushes


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

youngdon said:


> So what are you using in the mean time ?


A lot of hose to get the grey water way out back into the trees behind the house.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Glad to hear it. Hell, we'll be happy to keep you here, on the forum, brain or not.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks JT I really think the brain thing is so over played any way!!! I think i could prove that LOL :smile:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

after seeing the pic of your brain

i think you might just be nuts lol

hey a new nick name for ya, we can call you peanut


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

How about bigrowdynut or just plain bignut? lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

bignut,thats a good one


----------

